# Palmy Double trouble - Wohoooo!



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Had the day off uni today so decided to head out on the yak and test some trolling rigs I have made for when the mackerel return and boy oh boy did they work!

Got to Palmy at 6 right on sunrise and paddled out with ease, went straight to the bait reef to jig up some livies, got a couple of slimeys and yakkas. Then tested the new rigs in the shallow part of the reef with success. Decided that it was enough mucking around and was time to have a real fish. Headed out to the deeper part of the reef and deployed the livies... was pretty windy with a NW wind blowing making it tough to sit in the one place. I ended up drifting south and as I was paddling back to the reef I saw some good action on the sounder down deep so I stopped to let the livies sink and then all hell broke loose. Both rods on taking off in opposite directions, whilst I was trying to stay in the yak. Finally got my balance and picked up the lighter outfit and set the hooks... fought the fish for 10 mins as towing me around for a while, while also keeping an eye on the TLD15 as I was down to the backing. Was hoping for a cobe and as soon as I saw the silver down deep I knew it was a mac tuna. Wrenched him in and released him safely. By the time I got to the heavier outfit (TLD15 6ft 12-15kg rod with 50lb braid and leader) there would have been around 200m of line out. Hopes were down as I was expected another mac tuna.......  As I got most of the line in the fish went down deep and felt a lot bigger and different to the first, with burst runs. When I saw colour I called it for a cobe and the heart started pumping. About another 15 mins later a big Cobia rose to the surface on its side and I sunk the gaf and let out an almighty cheer! :twisted: Was a tough paddle back in as the cobe was sitting to one side of the yak making it very uncomfortable.

Measured in at 147cm and 20.8kg on the scales

By far the best fish I have landed on the yak!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice work Brody


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Well done Brolans we call those palmy vermin and normally let them go, although I think King Carnster likes to eat them  
Would have been nice to hear the reels run ;-) ;-)

Cheers
Ant


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

salticrak said:


> Respect+bastard.


hahahaha you just have to be there at the right time. I never really valued the sounder that much, but now i rely on it!

adrenaline is still pumping!


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

nad97 said:


> Nice work Brody


Cheers Nick!



ant said:


> Well done Brolans we call those palmy vermin and normally let them go, although I think King Carnster likes to eat them
> Would have been nice to hear the reels run ;-) ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> Ant


Was nice to hear the reels screaming for a change haha  and i don't mind eating them either! Will feed the family for a while.


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. 

Better update that PB list!!


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Awesome fish Bro.

Nice to have the arms stretched I'm sure! ;-)


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats on a great fish Brolans , well done  
cheers Darren.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome, You are playing them like a pro,
Good to see the Cobes are back in town,


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good stuff mate,that's an awesome catch.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Beast.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome fish Brodie, congrats mate. Sure beats a mack tuna.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work Mate, good to see a big cobes landed, I'm on the lookout this weekend. Lucky he didn't brick you while while you were on the mac.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Epic Fish! Congrats


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks a heap guys! Now the cobia box is ticked 

Has been no swell around lately at all so I have been pretty lucky, paddling out most times without even getting my bum wet haha

All i can say is BRING ON SUMMER!!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

A big cobia is a pretty special fish I reckon, well done. Especially managing the double hookup. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great catch Brodie. Did you sleep at all last night?


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice work! it probably worked out for you that you let the cobe swim wide while u delt with the pest. no bricking=fish you pick the right line first.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

salticrak said:


> SLB said:
> 
> 
> > nice work! it probably worked out for you that you let the cobe swim wide while u delt with the pest. no bricking=fish you pick the right line first.
> ...


haha always wisdom in my words mate, people just need to read between the lines  long live the salti!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I have left plenty of cobes in the holder only to be reefed, but certainly in this case smart move.


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Top fish nice work


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good just to get that fish on board


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> I have left plenty of cobes in the holder only to be reefed, but certainly in this case smart move.


After I got the mack tuna in I thought It would have been double macks, but it certainly did pay off as the cobe was completely stuffed by the time I gaffed him. He was hooked through the skin, just above his eye. I was a bit worried the hook might pull so I made sure I gaffed him asap.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

nice one mate, awesome fish


----------

